# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  آپلود فایل swf برای قرار دادن در وبلاگ

## honey_sr

سلام
من کد قرار دادن فلش توی وبلاگ(embed) رو دارم ولی نمی دونم فایل swf رو چه جوری upload کنم؟
من برای قرار دادن عکس توی وبلاگ اول عکس رو توی سایت tinypic.com آپلود کردم و بعد  لینکشو توی وبلاگ قرار دادم. برای اینکه فایل فلش توی وبلاگ قرار بدم چه جوری باید آپلودش کنم؟ آخه فقط video و image قبول می کنه.سایت دیگه ای نیست که فضای رایگان برای فلش بده؟

----------


## ehsan2007

شما دوست عزیز میتونی توی سایت پرشن گیگ عضو بشید البته باید دعوتنامه دریافت کنید و فایل های خودتونو آپلود کنید  ولی یک سایت که همین الان بدون دعوت نامه میتونی توش عضو بشی و فایل های خودتو توش آپلود کنی میتونم معرفی کنم
www.ripway.com
http://www.ripway.com/signup.asp
30 مگا بایت فضا میده که بتونی فایلهای خودتو توش آپلود کنی
پرشن گیگ 100 مگا بایت میده
و اگه در سیستم وبلاگ دهی آفتابلاگ عضو شده باشی 200 مگابایت به هر عضوش میده

----------

